
Show HN: Highlight, annotate, bookmark and organize online research - ryzalyusoff
https://readermode.io/premium
======
ryzalyusoff
Hi everyone

I’m officially launching a new product line for my microstartup: __Reader Mode
Premium __\- a powerful online reading toolkit that lets you read, highlight,
annotate, bookmark and research better, without distractions.

\- Fully cuztomizable distraction-free reader

\- Unlimited cloud storage

\- Read-it-later mode

\- Research mode

\- Organization folders

\- Automatic citation generator

and a lot more tools!

Check it out here:
[https://readermode.io/premium](https://readermode.io/premium)

Any support and feedback would be greatly appreciated!

------
jamil7
Looks very cool! I started building something a while ago in a similar area
but never pushed it very far. Auto scroll wasn't working for me in Firefox in
the Demo.

~~~
ryzalyusoff
Ah really that's amazing! It took me awhile as well to push it till this far!
And oh thank you for pointing it out, will check! :))

